
Ask HN: Smart news/political commentary YouTube channels? - mgalka
For my life, I cannot find a source of commentary on current events that isn’t both vapid and clearly partisan. Dan Carlin’s Common Sense podcast used to fit the bill, but that seems to be finished now.<p>Any good Youtube channels to recommend?<p>With all the content created there, the must be at least s few amateur commentators with thoughtful and intellectually honest views.
======
lando2319
Tim Pool

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Timcasts](https://www.youtube.com/user/Timcasts)

